# Hymer Fresh Water Tank problem



## FESS_NI (Jan 2, 2013)

Good afternoon folks,

We've got a problem with our Fiat Hymer campervan which we use as a FESS vehicle as part of the British Red Cross. (please see attached pic). Unfortunately none of us are knowledgeable on camper vans, so please forgive me for my ignorance.

Hopefully some of the experienced members on here could help us. When we put fresh water in our water tank which is located below the rear cabin seats on the passenger side it immediately leaks out of a pipe which is located just above the rear wheel on the drivers side. We've had a quick check to see if there's any obvious valves which are open, but as I say, we haven't a notion. Could anyone recommend where to look or a solution to our problem?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Most probably the automatic frost precaution dump valve has opened.
This valve opens and dumps the water at about 5 degree.
Look in a cupboard near to the boiler, or under the boiler for a red plunger. It will most probably be above where the water is coming out.
You need to pull the plunger up and the 12 volt needs to be on, otherwise it will not stay up. Also it needs to be above 7 or 8 degree.
Hope this helps.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The Truma automatic dump valve for this vehicle will look like the photo below.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

It's hard to tell from your photo, is the hose that is leaking the water directly underneath your fresh water tank? My old Hymer had a bung inside the tank (just like a small plug in the bottom of the tank). Either replace the bung or if it is leaking when it's in place then you can always try using some plumbers white tape to wrap around the bung for an emergency fix (you could even use clingfilm at a push. This will hold or dramatically reduce the water loss until you can get a replacement.
Good luck


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is the Truma dump valve - hold it closed with a clothes peg.

UP is closed, DOWN is shut.

However, make sure that the ambient temperature isn't likely to drop below 0°C.

What does FESS stand for?

Edited to add information.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

pippin said:


> If it is the Truma dump valve - hold it closed with a clothes peg.
> 
> However, make sure that the ambient temperature isn't likely to drop below 0°C.
> 
> What does FESS stand for?


I find that two pegs is a tighter fit  but the same result


----------



## FESS_NI (Jan 2, 2013)

Grath said:


> Most probably the automatic frost precaution dump valve has opened.
> This valve opens and dumps the water at about 5 degree.
> Look in a cupboard near to the boiler, or under the boiler for a red plunger. It will most probably be above where the water is coming out.
> You need to pull the plunger up and the 12 volt needs to be on, otherwise it will not stay up. Also it needs to be above 7 or 8 degree.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks mate, I'll try that this evening. Our vehicle is kept inside a fire station at all times which has heating in the appliance bays so the water in the fire appliances doesn't freeze too. It seems to leak when we take it outside and round the back of the station to fill up with water, then continues to leak most of a tank when back inside the station (probably until the temperature of the camper increases to the same as inside the station).



pippin said:


> If it is the Truma dump valve - hold it closed with a clothes peg.
> 
> UP is closed, DOWN is shut.
> 
> ...


Thanks - will try that aswell! FESS is the Fire & Emergency Support Service. More info available on British Red Cross website (I can't post a direct link for some reason).


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Make sure its not just a drain valve thats been left open. Are you sure theres not a tap on the end of the pipe thats leaking... or it could be the tank is already full of water and you are just overflowing it.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*leak*

If you can't sort it out give Alex a call on 0771 3118305. He's a mobile engineer in County Down.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> If it is the Truma dump valve - hold it closed with a clothes peg.
> 
> UP is closed, DOWN is shut.
> 
> ...


Fire and Emergency Support Service = somewhere to sit and recover and also to have a cuppa.

Colin


----------



## FESS_NI (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys - it appears to have been the red automatic dump valve was draining the water. I've got two clothes pegs keeping it closed so hopefully that will be the problem rectified.


----------

